# Which classical music magazines/journals from which countries do you read?



## adriatikfan (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi everyone - first time poster at a forum I've just found (and am very impressed by)

I'd be interested to know which classical music magazines/journals fellow forum members read - and from which countries?

I read on a regular basis:

BBC Music Magazine (UK)
Fanfare (US)
Gramophone (UK) - not that often any more
International Record Review (UK) - sadly no more, since the founder passed away last year.

I look forward to seeing responses - and not just necessarily for English-speaking audiences.

Best Wishes,
David


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello David.

First of all a very warm welcome !
Amongst the Gramophone, BBC Classics and Luister ( Netherland) I do have a subscription on Opera Magazine, U.K


----------



## adriatikfan (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks for responding - I assume 'Luister' is a Dutch-language magazine.

Is it an independent publication or linked to any particular publishing house?

Best Wishes,
David


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

adriatikfan said:


> Thanks for responding - I assume 'Luister' is a Dutch-language magazine.
> 
> Is it an independent publication or linked to any particular publishing house?
> 
> ...


Yes it's a Dutch magazine, it use to have 11 editions a year ( 11 was November and December combined) .
Due to loss of advertising from the big records companies now only 9 times. It's independent .


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2016)

Well Pugg,hope not to offend you but the independece of this magazine is very doubtful.I have bought it many years but it is has become much better on the outside but quite meaningless on the inside.The good critis all have left the magazine.It's a nice glossy magazine that can't stand a comparison to what it was in the past when Paul Korenhof was editor in chief.:tiphat:

In order to survive one has to provide good critics otherwise the record company does not provide you .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Traverso said:


> Well Pugg,hope not to offend you but the independece of this magazine is very doubtful.I have bought it many years but it is has become much better on the outside but quite meaningless on the inside.The good critis all have left the magazine.It's a nice glossy magazine that can't stand a comparison to wat it was in the past when Paul Korenhof was editor in chief.:tiphat:


None taken, _they try as much as they can_, I do think they have no choice otherwise 
it's not as bad as Klassieke Zaken though ( sponsoring by the companies)


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2016)

Pugg said:


> None taken, _they try as much as they can_, I do think they have no choice otherwise
> it's not as bad as Klassieke Zaken though ( sponsoring by the companies)


Indeed,klassieke zaken is meaningless.I am realy sorry that "Luister" is not anymore what it was.In the past one could read a review and guess on the style who was the critic.It was often great fun,now its quite faceless.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I used to sometimes buy Gramophone but now the only time I look at it is when I go to the dentist.

There is so much online.


----------



## adriatikfan (Jul 9, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> I used to sometimes buy Gramophone but now the only time I look at it is when I go to the dentist.
> 
> There is so much online.


Do you have particular review sites and/or reviewers, whose judgement you trust, that you return to often?

Best Wishes,
David


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2016)

Gramophone: UK
American Record Guide: US
Fanfare: US
Piano International: UK
Pianist: UK

The latter two are obviously specialty magazines.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

adriatikfan said:


> Do you have particular review sites and/or reviewers, whose judgement you trust, that you return to often?
> 
> Best Wishes,
> David


I'm not sure if the ToS allow us to mention other sites.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

adriatikfan said:


> Hi everyone - first time poster at a forum I've just found (and am very impressed by)
> 
> I'd be interested to know which classical music magazines/journals fellow forum members read - and from which countries?
> 
> ...


I read Fanfare and The American Record Guide. Used to read IRR and Classic Record Quarterly, now both sadly gone. I don't care for Gramophone, and will buy BBC when the CD appeals


----------



## adriatikfan (Jul 9, 2016)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Gramophone: UK
> American Record Guide: US
> Fanfare: US
> Piano International: UK
> ...


Thanks for responding.

'Pianist' and 'Piano International' are both new to me - are they monthly/quarterly magazines?

Best Wishes,
David


----------



## adriatikfan (Jul 9, 2016)

Triplets said:


> I read Fanfare and The American Record Guide. Used to read IRR and Classic Record Quarterly, now both sadly gone. I don't care for Gramophone, and will buy BBC when the CD appeals


Thanks for responding.

I very much miss IRR - it was my favourite magazine.

I've never got my hands on a copy of American Record Guide. Do you find their reviews a reliable guide?

Best Wishes,
David


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2016)

adriatikfan said:


> Thanks for responding.
> 
> 'Pianist' and 'Piano International' are both new to me - are they monthly/quarterly magazines?
> 
> ...


Both are bi-monthly.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

adriatikfan said:


> I've never got my hands on a copy of American Record Guide. Do you find their reviews a reliable guide?


Very reliable except for reviews of HIP recordings on period instruments. The Editor has a major negative bias that colors many reviews.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

_MusicWeb_ and Peter Gutmann´s _ClassicalNotes_ are some of the best websites for in-depth reviews of recordings; however, ClassicalNotes does not really deal with new releases.

I have tended to read Gramophone, often browsing FonoForum, Fanfare, BBC Music Magazine and American Record Guide as well (they were available at my local library - some of them still are).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I forgot to mention ; Fono Forum from Germany, very distinguished magazine.


----------



## adriatikfan (Jul 9, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I forgot to mention ; Fono Forum from Germany, very distinguished magazine.


Thank you everyone for your responses.

Pugg - is Fono Forum like the Gramophone of old or full of adverts and linked articles?

Best Wishes,
David


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

adriatikfan said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses.
> 
> Pugg - is Fono Forum like the Gramophone of old or full of adverts and linked articles?
> 
> ...


It's more like Gramophone( German written) but when the season starts, like in a month or so, they do have some more advertising, doesn't influence the critics though if that's what you are afraid of.


----------



## adriatikfan (Jul 9, 2016)

Pugg said:


> It's more like Gramophone( German written) but when the season starts, like in a month or so, they do have some more advertising, doesn't influence the critics though if that's what you are afraid of.


Thanks for that - I have a pretty good working knowlege of German but don't read enough - this might be a way of killing two birds with one stone.

Best Wishes,
David


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

International Classical Record Collector was a superb quarterly publication from Gramophone. I have not seen it for yonks but it was definitely a superior publication full of in depth well researched articles.


----------



## adriatikfan (Jul 9, 2016)

Polyphemus said:


> International Classical Record Collector was a superb quarterly publication from Gramophone. I have not seen it for yonks but it was definitely a superior publication full of in depth well researched articles.


Sadly now defunct - folded about a year ago.

Best Wishes,
David


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I regularly read _BBC Music_, because it comes with that nifty CD. It's a bonus, and the interviews with the new talent (Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla in the August issue) are interesting, and open a window into the artists lives. It kind of acts as a printed counterpoint to TC. Sometimes I come across an article and wonder what TC members think about the same subject. So I find it to be complementary. I read _Gramophone_ only occasionally, usually to read their opinions on new recordings. As my collection has grown, I find that I use it less and less. Other than those two, I buy specialist magazines only if there is a subject that interests me. Before the Internet (yes friends, it may be hard to believe there was a time when the Internet did not exist) magazines and my friends were the only avenues available to me. Now, I get much of my classical music info through the TC grapevine.


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

Also, _La Scena Musicale_

http://myscena.org/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ralfy said:


> Also, _La Scena Musicale_
> 
> http://myscena.org/


Looks interesting, alas no ; whiter paper version of magazine


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't think I'll renew my _Fanfare_ subscription, as it basically seems like an advertising vehicle for unknown artists, particularly the first quarter of it or so.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

adriatikfan said:


> Thanks for responding.
> 
> I very much miss IRR - it was my favourite magazine.
> 
> ...


Sorry to be tardy, I just saw this. Yes, in general, I find te reviews to be reasonable, with the caveat that I never find myself in complete agreement all of the time with any reviwer


----------



## Boothvoice (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> I used to sometimes buy Gramophone but now the only time I look at it is when I go to the dentist.
> 
> There is so much online.


Wow...my dentist only has People magazine and Molar Monthly...maybe I need to change dentists!


----------



## adriatikfan (Jul 9, 2016)

Triplets said:


> Sorry to be tardy, I just saw this. Yes, in general, I find te reviews to be reasonable, with the caveat that I never find myself in complete agreement all of the time with any reviwer


Many thanks for this - I have decided to take out a subscription for a year to try it out.

Best Wishes,
David


----------

